

6 Pieces Of Generic Fundraising Advice I Didn’t Follow - spaceballs
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/05/6-pieces-of-generic-fundraising-advice-i-didnt-follow/

======
cgarb
Thanks for submitting this post spaceballs3 (and sick user name). Hope people
find this somewhat useful, I'm the author so have at me with comments,
critiques, etc.

